# hr10-250 stuck on negotiating....



## pooka16 (May 23, 2003)

I did a hard reset on a hr10-250 recently. I had to go through the phone line setup again but it keeps getting stuck on negotiating... i have tried other phone jacks in other houses but same problem...... any ideas other than replacing the receiver???

Thanks

Philip


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Do you have DSL? If so, you need a DSL filter on the line to the HR10.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Is your unit hacked or zippered? If so, that could be the cause of the problem.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

If you have the Tivo hacked with a fakecall hack it will get stuck on the negotiating portion when attempting to make a call. You could also have a bad modem, although you probably wouldn't get past the dialing portion if this was the case.


----------



## bkane (Aug 30, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> You could also have a bad modem, although you probably wouldn't get past the dialing portion if this was the case.


Not true. My HR10 has a bad modem and it will act really weird and sometimes make it to negotiating other times not ever dial. I also use a replacement modem that is external that I got from weaknees. Although that doesn't work all the time either. And I notice that it freezes if you leave it on all the time so only turn it on when you are going to force a call.


----------



## pooka16 (May 23, 2003)

no hacks or dsl in house....any ideas or solutions?? I just need it to make the one initial call to allow the recording.

Thanks

Philip


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

pooka16 said:


> no hacks or dsl in house....any ideas or solutions?? I just need it to make the one initial call to allow the recording.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Philip


Take it over to a friends house. The receiver does not need a satellite signal during the initial call.


----------



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

if it wont make a call dont worry about it, just avoid the messages. if it says activate your dvr service, do a clear and delete. got to msg and setup, then reset, and reset everything.


----------



## pooka16 (May 23, 2003)

ive done that and it still wants me to activate the dvr service.


----------



## Gotchaa (Feb 9, 2003)

I just plugged in my phone line, and I am getting the same issue, stuck at negotiating. Can't figure out why it's not working. I haven't called in for 224 days.


----------



## ilovetv (Jan 3, 2003)

I had the same problem and it turned out to be a bad DSL filter, no updates for 296 days. even after the filter change it took an hour to negotiate and it now appears the I have my download. :up:


----------



## jeffc (Nov 6, 2006)

I came here looking for solutions to the same "Negotiating" issue. I gave up after 30 minutes, but after reading ilovetv's post, tried the call again, and, as ilovetv said, it worked. I don't have DSL. I hadn't updated in 325 days. I think the issue was just that it had to download a big update. I now have folder views, and the platform is listed as "Series 2", with version 6.3a

At first I thought "Negotiating" meant it was negotiating the baud rate, like modems usually do. But after listening to the connection process with a muted speakerphone, the modem clearly connected just fine, and the "negotiating" process is something else entirely.


----------



## tsaavik (Oct 15, 2003)

took mine over 2 hours. course i hadn't made a daily call in 840days 


btw the call to the 800 # to get new numbers WILL do the same thing. don't lose faith!


----------



## rubenc61 (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys. I thought my modem wasn't working but I took your advice and left it on "negotiating" for about an hour and it was able to download the local numbers. The next connection competed in a few seconds.


----------

